# a few more pics on the felony/grow



## skunk (Feb 14, 2006)

i added 1 too many pics last time and left out a few .


----------



## LordNecro (Feb 14, 2006)

please share *puppy face*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 15, 2006)

whats up Skunk. nice garden you have going. what strains do you have? great job.


----------



## skunk (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks brother. i have a few unknown strains that is because i get them from a buddy that gets them from a buddy . and my buddy when i ask him to ask his buddy what strain it is he says he will just say its my strain . but my buddy laughs at me when i say strains he thinks im a herbitoligist know or something although he been smoking it for 42 years he says pot is pot it all came from mexico. i tell him he gots alot to learn. besides all of that bull i also have 18 wwf-3s and some wwxerasers . just in case your wondering  about it a buddy of mine came up with the erasers he says its astrain that will erase your memory. (make you forget your own name) so he breed it with a ww m he said he hasnt got to exsperiment with it yet so thats what im doing and so far all but 2 are still in veg. and the ones in veg have more of a pungent smell to them than the strains in flowering . more like a chemical medical smell. but i tell you what you cant beat friends that will be generous enough to give you good seeds exspecially on the other side of the united states from me that i havent even met yet . (god bless him) in already saying all that necro what do you mean show puppy face?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice grow dude. That closet is packed.


----------



## skunk (Feb 15, 2006)

dam mutt dont your old lady ever unplug you to go to bed lol. thanks dude but not a closet if my memory serves me right its a 5 x10 seperated into 2 rooms . im glad i didnt try this in the closet because my biggest plant in flowering is 3ft wide and 3 feet tall. with 31 colas on it. it is in a storage building that soon or later im gonna have to build another room for it .


----------



## skunk (Feb 25, 2006)

oops it about time added more pictures since mutt gonna go show people them look small now lol .


----------



## Mutt (Feb 25, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> oops it about time added more pictures since mutt gonna go show people them look small now lol .


 
Hey its a jungle in there. you and stoney Bud have little stoned pigmy people hidin in you weed jungles.  . need a combine during harvest.


----------



## skunk (Feb 25, 2006)

ihavent seen his pictures yet show me a link and let me see .


----------



## skunk (Feb 25, 2006)

i bet no one even noticed the couple small branches i had hanging to dry below the fan huh lol.


----------



## skunk (Feb 25, 2006)

i just caught that thanks


----------



## Soulsuit (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, that's funny. Typed in my name and PW and sure enough, I have an account here too. Glad I dropped by, things are look'n real good for ya skunk!


----------



## skunk (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks girl, but this was along time ago lol.


----------



## Soulsuit (Dec 20, 2006)

What a way to start me off here! C'mon now, you know I am the only guy you ever invited into the hot tub lol.


----------



## skunk (Dec 20, 2006)

oh man your gonna ruin me.hey guys you can pm me on this one so i can exslpain myself beside me thinking hes a girl all this time and offered to give me a noogie . whew im glad this thread is almost a year old and none hardly reads them any more so haha soulsuit just wait i will pay you back for this 1 .


----------

